# HELP...Out of Touch



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I feel very out of touch with the current music scene.

Are there any "modern" acoustic groups (i.e., like Crosby, Still & Nash, Simon and Garfunkel, etc) that are popular?...or is this scene long gone?

Thanks

Cheers

Dave


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Check out the Milk Carton Kids. They are very heavily influenced by Simon and garfunkel. 

The interesting thing about modern music is that EVERYTHING is still popular in some scene to another. 

From super old bluegrass, folk, rock, metal, hip hop. Anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Also check out father john misty's first album "fear fun" I think he's a really clever dude lyrically. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

greco said:


> I feel very out of touch with the current music scene.
> 
> Are there any "modern" acoustic groups (i.e., like Crosby, Still & Nash, Simon and Garfunkel, etc) that are popular?...or is this scene long gone?
> 
> ...


There might be but I listen to the old groups unless the grand daughters are in my truck then it's what ever is current at the second. Problem is with the older stuff is that it's now being used as background music for ads.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

the-patient said:


> Check out the Milk Carton Kids. They are very heavily influenced by Simon and Garfunkel.
> 
> The interesting thing about modern music is that EVERYTHING is still popular in some scene to another.
> 
> ...


Wow!! ....huge Simon & Garfunkel influences. Thanks

Cheers

Dave

[video=youtube;5WSkGWyfhRQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WSkGWyfhRQ[/video]


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I only have one request if you should continue this avenue of musical direction:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

greco said:


> I feel very out of touch with the current music scene.
> 
> Are there any "modern" acoustic groups (i.e., like Crosby, Still & Nash, Simon and Garfunkel, etc) that are popular?...or is this scene long gone?
> 
> ...


Being in the same age bracket, I feel exactly the same way. It started in the 90's and has progressively gotten worse. 

I like country music ( or used to) but it's not country music any longer. What Alan and George sang about continues to happen.

[video=youtube;NK1Vrur_ewM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NK1Vrur_ewM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Love this guy - lots of nice guitar:

[video=youtube;P6ryWeZRWQE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6ryWeZRWQE[/video]


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

You could also consider expanding your musical interests. No matter what anyone says, there is a lot of new music of every genre worth exploring. 

It's nice revisiting the past, but it is equally as important to hear what's happening currently. 

I explore a good many college & alternative stations and I rely on my kids - 21 & 19 - to keep me in the loop, though in many ways I am more up to date than them.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

LanceT said:


> You could also consider expanding your musical interests. No matter what anyone says, there is a lot of new music of every genre worth exploring.
> 
> It's nice revisiting the past, but it is equally as important to hear what's happening currently.
> 
> I explore a good many college & alternative stations and I rely on my kids - 21 & 19 - to keep me in the loop, though in many ways I am more up to date than them.


I like story songs and good ones of those type of songs are hard to come by these days.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> I only have one request if you should continue this avenue of musical direction:
> 
> View attachment 14372


[video=youtube;_LBmUwi6mEo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LBmUwi6mEo[/video]


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> I like story songs and good ones of those type of songs are hard to come by these days.


Yep there's a lot of pap but there always has been. Look at popular music over say, the last 40 years and you can bet some of the themes, words, phrases and rhymes are repeated over and over.

I maintain that if you make the effort, you will be pleasantly surprised by what is out there. I like Tom T. Hall for his stories too but you're missing out in my view.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

LanceT said:


> You could also consider expanding your musical interests. No matter what anyone says, there is a lot of new music of every genre worth exploring.
> 
> It's nice revisiting the past, but it is equally as important to hear what's happening currently.
> 
> I explore a good many college & alternative stations and I rely on my kids - 21 & 19 - to keep me in the loop, though in many ways I am more up to date than them.


I listen to a lot of music from all over the world. I find that a lot of music on today's radio (at least around here) is either a rehash of golden oldies or something with a shelf live of 3 min 28 seconds with an announcer walk over of 45 sec on either end. The only radio station worth listening to at times IMO is CKUA, which I can not pick up at work or in my shop. As far as relying on kids, my son is 34 and his taste in music is similar to mine. Other than that the only kids I am around enough to hear their music are my grand daughters. They like a lot of the same music I do....Ok so the oldest is not big on Mongolian Throat singing....and I listen to what they want to hear. As far as hearing what's happening currently and keeping in the loop, why?. 
And now for Greco and me, if for no one else.
[video=youtube;wORwlCy3JDI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wORwlCy3JDI[/video]


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> I only have one request if you should continue this avenue of musical direction:
> 
> View attachment 14372


[video=youtube;eRXksAGZ9l8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRXksAGZ9l8[/video]
How's about we go down this street instead?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Uncle Wiggly! coooool... I think I remember mixing a show with them and The R&B Allstars on the Island somewhere in the early 80s (sorry but that particular part of my life is a bit of a blur).


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> Uncle Wiggly! coooool... I think I remember mixing a show with them and The R&B Allstars on the Island somewhere in the early 80s (sorry but that particular part of my life is a bit of a blur).


Used to go over to the Island in the late 70's and early 80's to see my mom...for a while she worked for CHEK t.v. and CFAX. Mom had worked with Mel Cooper at CKNW/CFMI in the 70's and when she left BCTV she went to the Island. I saw a lot of shows free. If the show was at UVic, I might have been there. Anyway, in looking things up, I found this. Figured you might be interested. http://www.bluesonwhyte.com/upcoming/2015/6/1/uncle-wigglys-hot-shoes-blues-band


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> As far as hearing what's happening currently and keeping in the loop, why?


Why not? At the very least you will hear other music you wouldn't normally and it's possible you may find something worthwhile.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

greco said:


> I feel very out of touch with the current music scene.
> 
> Are there any "modern" acoustic groups (i.e., like Crosby, Still & Nash, Simon and Garfunkel, etc) that are popular?...or is this scene long gone?
> 
> ...


I think it's actually making a resurgence....bands like Mumford &sons, the Lumineers, etc. are pretty big right now.

- - - Updated - - -



LanceT said:


> Why not? At the very least you will hear other music you wouldn't normally and it's possible you may find something worthwhile.


I think there's something to be said for staying at least conversationally relevant.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Why not? At the very least you will hear other music you wouldn't normally and it's possible you may find something worthwhile.


I listen Jazz from Cuba and Toronto, Blues from Poland and Central Africa, Death Metal from Iran and Vernon B.C., Throat singing from Mongolia and Northern Canada, music of all types from all over the world. I appreciate all types of music and will listen to my grand daughters sing along to what ever they want. Right now I am listening to this thru old fashioned headphones from another window. 
[video=youtube;sKjvfiF1_9I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKjvfiF1_9I[/video]
I find thru various ways I have to access music including short wave that I can listen to whatever I want and find a lot worthwhile to me that others might not normally listen to or like. When I have the choice to listen to Mahalia Jackson and Edith Piaf or Taylor Swift or Katy Perry or the guy that sings Uptown Funk, you know who I'm going to listen to.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> I think there's something to be said for staying at least conversationally relevant.


Here again I ask why. For the most part conversations about music between me and my friends goes something like this;
"What the hell are you playing on your bike?"
"Khusugutun....it's a group from Mongolia."
"Sounds like a bird being screwed....You ride at the back for a while."
"F*&^ that."
We talk about old times, motorcycles, who's in jail and who's working and who's still alive. We are conversationally relevant. I'm in Alberta and I support the Lions and the Canucks. Before the grand daughters left to go spend the night at their other grand parents I asked them if they wanted to go see Darby Mills and the Headpins on the 16th of July. They asked who she was so I told them....she's a girl from my home town and if my sister is right in the family tree thing we might be related. I think the front band is Platinum Blond. 
If you mean "up to date" as "conversationally relevant" then we are....as far as it is important to us. 
If you look at most of the music I post here you will find that most of the "north american" stuff is 1980 and earlier. If that's out of touch, so be it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I never worried about what music was popular but looked at what i like--which might be popular and might not be, but I used to be more up on what was popular--then I needed the brain space for other things.

That might explain a few things.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

LanceT said:


> Yep there's a lot of pap but there always has been. Look at popular music over say, the last 40 years and you can bet some of the themes, words, phrases and rhymes are repeated over and over.
> 
> I maintain that if you make the effort, you will be pleasantly surprised by what is out there. I like Tom T. Hall for his stories too but you're missing out in my view.


Can you list me ten good ones along Tom T. Hall, The Guess Who and early April Wine styles?

I have heard what the teenagers are listening to these days and have not found one song I would listen to again.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

greco said:


> I feel very out of touch with the current music scene.
> 
> Are there any "modern" acoustic groups (i.e., like Crosby, Still & Nash, Simon and Garfunkel, etc) that are popular?...or is this scene long gone?
> 
> ...


You might want to check out Scarlet Jane. I quite like their "Stranger" album, though what I've heard of their newest release is much more "produced".


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for their responses and suggestions. 

Lots of new artists and material to look into!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> And now for Greco and me, if for no one else.


[video=youtube;wORwlCy3JDI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wORwlCy3JDI[/video]

And me too, I'm still a big fan. Thank you


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I saw " Shovels and Rope" on ACL a while back and found them very entertaining. you may want to check them out as well.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> ....Blues from Poland


Do you ever listen to Tadeusz Nalepa/Breakout?

I have 3 of their CD's.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zontar said:


> I never worried about what music was popular but looked at what i like--which might be popular and might not be, but I used to be more up on what was popular--then I needed the brain space for other things.
> 
> That might explain a few things.


After spending a lot of time and money at shall we say creatively destroying grey cells I think I understand.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> Can you list me ten good ones along Tom T. Hall, The Guess Who and early April Wine styles? I have heard what the teenagers are listening to these days and have not found one song I would listen to again.


Try this...

www.google.com

I'm so tired of this "all modern music is garbage" mentality. Don't rely on CBC radio or teenagers to turn you on to new music. Radio is irrelevant today. Dig deep and challenge yourself. I

spend a good bit of time researching new music from around the world and I've been rewarded by discovering some great new artists. Some of them sound like old music, some reinvent the past and others carve entirely new ground.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I agree. While the LP/Marshall combination has been done to death and there is no longer a need to use a cave strewn with mics and speakers to get some good reverb anymore, I constantly hear great new music being created with a technical level and musicianship unheard of in the past.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> Try this...
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> ...


I don't have that much time to search out music. The times I have tried suggested music I wouldn't give them my time.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Not modern, but I'm really enjoying James Taylor's new album.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> I don't have that much time to search out music. The times I have tried suggested music I wouldn't give them my time.


I suppose you're not that passionate about it then.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I don't have that much time to search out music. The times I have tried suggested music I wouldn't give them my time.


I'm glad I'm not that busy. Maybe you should look to your roots and see what music your ancestors made and go from there.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------

